# Balck panther in Lima?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Someone told me that a black panther was spotted in Lima. Has anyone else herd this?

Matt


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a picture of him on my trail cam!!









  

If I had a dime for every sighting of a Black Panther here in Ohio I could buy a tank full of gas!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

It has been in the news here for a few weeks. The powers that be will not commit to any species, but will say that there looks to be a large non indigenous cat roaming.

Here is the article from the news...

http://www.limaohio.com/news/cat_23770___article.html/big_guagenti.html


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

My brother lives off of wapak road i will ask him if he knows anything about it.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

well...if there is a black panther there hopfully ppl are smart enough to stay away from it....it will be a shame to see it get destroyed cause some idiot had to get to close for a pic of it or something stupid


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I know that some hunters out in that area are grouping together to hunt it. From what I have put together it is more like a medium sized cat that used to be a housepet. I do not know how to explain it, but these cats are half domestic half wild cats. 

I think if it were a full size black panther that someone ie; the powers that be would be actively hunting or trapping this animal before it kills someone.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

I talked with my brother and he said that it is actually in the woods behind him. He lives behind the Guy that is quoted in the lima news article. He has not seen it but says that they think it is an extreemly large **** cat, Not sure what that is but he said his next door neighbor had the cops out their friday because the cat was in the neighbors yard. You can see a picture of it at wlio news.

Matt


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is another news story and a pic:
http://www.wlio.com/localNews.aspx?NewsID=7109


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

We had a Maine **** Cat at our lure factory until this spring. We called her Smack Cat. She was huge and looked alot like that picture. Someone either stole her or killed her out of fear. What a great cat she was. Very friendly. No problems catching mice, rats, and other critters she came accross. If you ever see the fangs and claws these cats have you would see that they mean business when it comes to catching food. I miss the old Smack Cat.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

olwhitee said:


> . From what I have put together it is more like a medium sized cat that used to be a housepet. I do not know how to explain it, but these cats are half domestic half wild cats.


I know exactly what you mean. Own TWO Desert Lynx/Bobcat Hybrids. Both are F2 bloodlines or 33.5% bobcat bloodline or quarter Bobs as the breeders call them. Very nice, gentle fun loving animals (most hybrids). Hybrid cats act more like dogs, are trainable, can be walked on a leash, also enjoy playing fetch and playing in water. 

Here's some pics of my beast aka Bobby Sanchez. He's around 25 pounds.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

see thats the thing no matter if it is a **** cat or a black panther or some hybrid of some sort if ppl dont get to close to it then it will be fine there wont be no reason to be scared of it.....i guess if it shows aggression then maybe but if it is just living out its days in the woods and not attackin anyone then it would be nice to see the thing anouther day but thats just my 2 cents if these so called hunter are gonna kill it its just for the most part so they can have troupies to hang in the living room....i hate cats cant stand them but i have a respect for wild animals and commin sense would tell you dont go into the woods and look for this thing cause it can hurt you and what about the 3 breeding pairs of bear they let loose in ohios metro parks last year if you see them you gonna kill them to when your the one in there enviroment????


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Benny, Nice kitty! My Uncle is here to visit family. His 1 cat is a 50/50. A black tabby crossed with Lynx. If I had pics, I'd post them.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

flattiesinohio said:


> see thats the thing no matter if it is a **** cat or a black panther or some hybrid of some sort if ppl dont get to close to it then it will be fine there wont be no reason to be scared of it.....i guess if it shows aggression then maybe but if it is just living out its days in the woods and not attackin anyone then it would be nice to see the thing anouther day but thats just my 2 cents



I agree....most likely.




> if these so called hunter are gonna kill it its just for the most part so they can have troupies to hang in the living room....i hate cats cant stand them but i have a respect for wild animals and commin sense would tell you dont go into the woods and look for this thing cause it can hurt you and what about the 3 breeding pairs of bear they let loose in ohios metro parks last year if you see them you gonna kill them to when your the one in there enviroment????


You are out on the thin limbs here I think. I take exception to your comments. Most hunters I know share a deep concern and understanding for nature and the animals we hunt.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

zap said:


> I agree....most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a hunter also....but something like that its gonna be all that it is gonna do is hang on a wall instead of living out its days in peace to be seen another day....see if you would of readed the whole theard you would of seen what i was refferring to...it was said earlier in the post that a group of hunters where plaining on going out to kill the cat what other reason would they have to kill it then just hanging it on a wall or get there face in some paper?????if it isnt bothering you ''LIEVE IT ALONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I think maybe they were going to hunt it because having a large wild non indigenous cat run around the woods in back of your house is a bit threatening to children and general being outside your house all together.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

c'mon now! did you see that picture in the article. it's clearly a large domesticed feline. Either a Maine ****, or a desert lynx, something along the lines of that.

what hunters would be dumb enough to shoot it is amazing.. And if some hunter does kill it/mount it, that's like getting a cat from petland and doing the same.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

just as was said in a earlier post if it shows aggresion maybe.....but if not why mess with it?????its just tring to live like you and i and if ppl are dumb enough to go messing with it and get a claw or a few teeth in them then it is a wound deserved in my eye's....i know everyone has a diffrent out look then i do but if you can tell me one good reason like it attacked a kid when he was on a side walk going to the store or something of the sort then i would say kill it but if a bunch of ppl start messing with it chasing it around and shooting at it of course it is gonna show aggression!!!!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Everyone is missing the timeline in the whole deal, thats why it is sounding crazy. If you read the articles and notice when they were released it might make more sense. I do not think anyone is out hunting this Maine cat anymore. When the first sightings and articles came out, people were saying it was a black panther. They said they saw it going into people's barns and carrying away their pets as well as chasing down deer.

A couple days later they got some photos of it and its turns out that some people had been over reacting a bit. The cat in the photos is not what was reported at first. 

If there was a black panther in the woods near my house and it was getting into barns killing pets, you bet I would be all about hunting it. Not for a trophy, but because an animal of this sort has no place near my house. There are no sidewalks out here, this is the country. I would shoot a panther just as I would shoot a coyote on my property.

This turns out to be a Maine **** Cat or something of that nature and I am sure no one is wasting their time anymore trying to find it now that the facts are out.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Well said Olwhitee.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Since there is no such cat as a panther, do you guys think they are seeing a cougar? They can be black or the technical term "melanistic"


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Someone out our way a few yrs ago turned there pet pig loose it wrecked several gardens was my understanding never heard of it again after deer season. Could of been the elements a buick or a hunter who knows. The cat or whatever it is is a cool looking animal i would love to see it personally.


----------

